# Sorry, boys.



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Two days in a row, two bettas lost. I'm so sorry boys, I wish I knew what happened to you.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

i'm so sorry, it's terrible to lose them both at the same time


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Capricorn! I thought the other little man was doing better! :-(! I'm really sorry for your loss...


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, I know it's hard to loose them together like that. They were both really beautiful, really different looking.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry! They were beautiful.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Capricorn!! That's awful! I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

This same thing happened to me.

I lost two whole spawns and three fish all in the span of three weeks... for no apparent reason. 

But that's life I guess, can't expect our fishy friends to live forever, as cool as that would be.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses. I've had that to happen to me, too. I lost 3 in one month.


----------

